# Question regarding this new guy's behavior.



## Delgadido (Jan 6, 2012)

I am new to owning to birds in general. This little guy was the warmest one at the pet store and I think the cutest one.

He is 12 weeks old, and he allows me to get him out the cage. He has been in my apartment for about 12 hours so far. 

How long should it take for him to fully trust me?

I place him on my bed and he is just hanging around there right now(which is right behind me)

Here is a little video of him. at the end he is climbing on my finger


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

There is no video, but it takes different tiels different amounts of times to fully settle into a new home. Some only take a few days, a few weeks, or some even take as long as 2 months. But if he is playing very near you then he probably is settling in fairly well.

Some people recommend you leave the new bird in its cage for the first day so it can observe its surroundings rather than interact with it. Some new birds don't eat for the first few days so if you notice this then don't worry too much. Ask as many questions as you like here. We love pictures of new additions!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It sounds like he's doing very well for 12 hours. All birds are different and do things in their own time. But it sounds like things are going well.


----------



## Delgadido (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6uupakxilg
sorry. there you go


----------



## Delgadido (Jan 6, 2012)

he will sit in the cage for a while and not do anything. The cage is in my room, and if i cover it up he will move to another part of the cage just to look at me.

Should i keep the cage in another room so he can explore?

is this just a stage where hs is getting used to me?
he is sitting on my keyboard as I am typing this btw...

I was under the impression he would still explore.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He is probably just getting used to you still. I've had my newest addition for a week and a half now and it's still not thrilled that i took it from it's home, but it's starting to warm up to me.


----------



## Delgadido (Jan 6, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> He is probably just getting used to you still. I've had my newest addition for a week and a half now and it's still not thrilled that i took it from it's home, but it's starting to warm up to me.


its just weird because i know he will hang around me.
He doesnt bite or anything but he will sit right next to me.(he has bit a couple of times and i blew at him)

Ive been working on "UP" with him and i am happy that he is responding to the millet.


Do you know when he should be playing with his toys?

Oh... I have to go out of town on monday to tuesday... do you think I should get a day sitter for him? or just leave him alone at home?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It depends on the cockatiel of how long it will take for him/her to get used to things. My cockatiel Daisy was sick so she was always in a bad mood. When she was sick though I trained her to step up on my finger and when she got better, she started wanting cuddles and being petted! Beautiful cockatiel you have there!


----------



## Delgadido (Jan 6, 2012)

morla said:


> It depends on the cockatiel of how long it will take for him/her to get used to things. My cockatiel Daisy was sick so she was always in a bad mood. When she was sick though I trained her to step up on my finger and when she got better, she started wanting cuddles and being petted! Beautiful cockatiel you have there!


thanks,

today he is being a butthead. I am getting results on monday on what gender he is.
I put him in the walking closet so he can sleep. I think there have been too many things going on and he is getting cranky


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Some birds like toys, some don't. Most cockatiels like toys that they can shred, and essentially destroy. Toys made of finger-trap material are good to buy. For a short trip out of town (1 -2 days) you can leave him alone if you feel comforable with his health and what-not. Just leave extra food out for him and clean water (and maybe a spray of millet); it is also good to have a "well-decorated" cage filled with toys so he won't get bored. He might settle in better with a couple days by himself.


----------



## Delgadido (Jan 6, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Some birds like toys, some don't. Most cockatiels like toys that they can shred, and essentially destroy. Toys made of finger-trap material are good to buy. For a short trip out of town (1 -2 days) you can leave him alone if you feel comforable with his health and what-not. Just leave extra food out for him and clean water (and maybe a spray of millet); it is also good to have a "well-decorated" cage filled with toys so he won't get bored. He might settle in better with a couple days by himself.


I covered the cage so he can rest. I actually hear him playing with his toys now. Ill pick up some bird kabobs before I leave.

I am also looking for a little table top stand/playground so he can sit next to me while I am on the computer

Thanks


----------



## Delgadido (Jan 6, 2012)

forgot to ask. I hear alot of things about using and not using mirrors. what are the advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The advantages are that the bird will feel like there is another bird with it so it won't feel lonely. But that's about it.

Disadvantages are that some birds become obsessed with the mirrors (like my bird Kirk) and others have behavior problems because of it. It makes them aggressive and territorial in some cases. This applies mainly to males, most females aren't even interested in their reflections.

My cockatiel Kirk will sit in front of his mirror all day long and sometimes sings to himself. It doesn't cause behavior problems with mine so I let him have it occasionally..but i don't feel like it is healthy for him to be so focused on his reflection. He actually began being this level of obsessive when his first cagemate Ava passed away...the reason i remove the mirror is because i feel like it makes him less active. Others can input on this as many have cockatiels that have behavior problems when given a mirror.


----------



## Delgadido (Jan 6, 2012)

this is a little odd thing that my cockatiel is now doing. He twitches his head really fast whenever he hears a whistle. only from whistling sounds.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

My bird hates the mirror. She will start to hit the mirror with her beak and will do a loud call. It depends on the bird. You should see if your tiel likes the mirror then go from there.


----------

